# Best perch lake in Michigan???



## jlcrss

Headed to Drummond Island this weekend. Hoping to get out on the ice and give it a go. Also gonna try and stalk some bunnies.


----------



## outdoor junkie

Lake Fenton! Seriously, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Strike1st

Higgins lake used to be killer.


----------



## Dasher

Drummond island and the host of islands surrounding it as well. There is 27 inches of ice at Cedarville "Musky Bay". The perch are coming back per reports from the relatives and the biggest this year out of Scotts bay around Drummond was 13"'s. They have been getting good sized perch this year yet not alot. If you want quantity I would say St. Clair and Lake Erie. Happy fishing.


----------



## MAttt

As far as inland lakes, if you can find them, Kent Lake has been pretty good to me in the past.


----------



## Ahill2climb

MAttt said:


> As far as inland lakes, if you can find them, Kent Lake has been pretty good to me in the past.


From what I have heard Kent Lake isn't what it use to be. I fished it during the summer time and caught two gar pike and saw many other gar pike. I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. I also ice fished it earlier this week and only caught one dink perch.


----------



## upnorthnewbie

I rarely get down state much, but as far as up north, i do pretty well on Burt. some people say they limit out, i have not yet. i do however usually catch 1 or 2 that are in the 14 inch range but almost all are between 9-12. then again i don't fish the areas thats the "HOT SPOT" for pearch. i don't catch whole lot, but enough for my dinner, thats for sure.


----------



## Matty_joe86

i remember while camping in the UP we fished a lake i believed called pike or perch lake(good luck finding it every other lake up there is called pike or perch lake) we would cast jigs for bass and pike and caught non stop keeper perch wherever we went. No jumbos but all 7-10 inchers. I was impressed.


----------



## stinky reinke

Little Stoney in the Irish Hills, head to the back cove, in 9 feet of water. Minnows and spikes work the best. The bite will be on from sun-up until about 9:00 and the last hour before dark. You can catch some absolute monsters and nobody will be around you.


----------



## RoadKillCafe

I know in the summer Long Lake in Alpena was cranking out the perch. Not sure how roundtop is doing this winter though.


----------



## jacktownhooker

stinky reinke said:


> Little Stoney in the Irish Hills, head to the back cove, in 9 feet of water. Minnows and spikes work the best. The bite will be on from sun-up until about 9:00 and the last hour before dark. You can catch some absolute monsters and nobody will be around you.


 is there parking ? or side of rd ? thanks


----------



## garyrodbender

Glen, Grand Traverse Bay E &W,Higgins,and Burt Lakes...In that order for me the past 30 yrs.Dont get south much,like to try St.Clair...


----------



## stinky reinke

jacktownhooker said:


> is there parking ? or side of rd ? thanks


 
There is parking on the main road (can't remember the name), which is a long walk back to the cove. I had permission from an older couple to park at one of the houses that was on the dirt road that winds around the lake. If you go to the back of the lake, there is a single white house with some willows in the yard. We had pretty good success out in front of that as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## RJSwirlz

stinky reinke said:


> There is parking on the main road (can't remember the name), which is a long walk back to the cove. I had permission from an older couple to park at one of the houses that was on the dirt road that winds around the lake. If you go to the back of the lake, there is a single white house with some willows in the yard. We had pretty good success out in front of that as well. Hope this helps.


You park on person hwy, there's usually a few trucks pulled off to the side of the road right next to the lake.


----------



## downriverbob

Lake Gogebic, my wife and I have been going there for the past 6 years for a week in January most fish are 12-16" and you will catch an occasional 2lber. You also get walleye and pike.

BOB


----------



## wally-eye

Best perch lake in Michigan? Usually not the one I'm fishing on......:rant:


----------



## Andrew B.

downriverbob said:


> Lake Gogebic, my wife and I have been going there for the past 6 years for a week in January most fish are 12-16" and you will catch an occasional 2lber. You also get walleye and pike.
> 
> BOB


16" perch:yikes: I need to fish there!


----------



## just ducky

RoadKillCafe said:


> I know in the summer Long Lake in Alpena was cranking out the perch. Not sure how roundtop is doing this winter though.


We had a cottage there in the 70's, and did well on perch and walleyes. Haven't fished it much since the mid 80's though.


----------



## just ducky

No one has mentioned Saginaw Bay...not an inland lake, but plenty accessible.

We fish Lake St. Clair a lot. Typically lots of sorting, but still one of the best around for perch.


----------



## ehansen300

Ive caught nice perch out of Lake Nepessing


----------



## millertime

downriverbob said:


> Lake Gogebic, my wife and I have been going there for the past 6 years for a week in January most fish are 12-16" and you will catch an occasional 2lber. You also get walleye and pike.
> 
> BOB


 BUT Shhhhhh LOL some of the locals there have said it is the best year they have seen in 30yrs :mischeif:


----------



## mdad

I got to vote for Saginaw Bay even though it is not an inland lake. For guys in the know it produces perch thru the ice and in boats.


----------



## William floyd

i think we need to revisit this, everyone's opinion still the same?


----------

